# 2004 Acres QDM club NE Stewart County Seeking a few members



## cigstoreind (May 6, 2019)

2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County. The land has approximately 5 1/2 miles of creek and hardwood bottoms as well a 1 1/2 mile of powerline.

We carry 18 members, to keep the hunter to acreage ratio over 100 acres per member. Deer limits are 2 mature bucks and 3 does, no limit on hogs.

Dues are $1,300 for a family, which includes spouse and children under 18. Dues also include a camp with camper hookups with power, water and septic tank.

Send me a message if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## Outfshu (May 6, 2019)

cigstoreind said:


> 2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County. The land has approximately 5 1/2 miles of creek and hardwood bottoms as well a 1 1/2 mile of powerline.
> 
> We carry 18 members, to keep the hunter to acreage ratio over 100 acres per member. Deer limits are 2 mature bucks and 3 does, no limit on hogs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice club, how many acres, pin in-out system? Long term? Thank you for your time.0


----------



## Outfshu (May 6, 2019)

Interested, please message me with contact info, have 3 ready to pay, all family.


----------



## flabowhunter36 (May 14, 2019)

Pm me if still available


----------



## cigstoreind (May 15, 2019)

I still have a few spots available


----------



## GSee (May 21, 2019)

Hello I am interested in talking with you about your club. could you provide the exact location of the lease and do you have four spots available?


----------



## GSee (May 21, 2019)

cigstoreind said:


> 2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County. The land has approximately 5 1/2 miles of creek and hardwood bottoms as well a 1 1/2 mile of powerline.
> 
> We carry 18 members, to keep the hunter to acreage ratio over 100 acres per member. Deer limits are 2 mature bucks and 3 does, no limit on hogs.
> 
> ...





cigstoreind said:


> 2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County. The land has approximately 5 1/2 miles of creek and hardwood bottoms as well a 1 1/2 mile of powerline.
> 
> We carry 18 members, to keep the hunter to acreage ratio over 100 acres per member. Deer limits are 2 mature bucks and 3 does, no limit on hogs.
> 
> ...


Please call or text 8137671144 to discuss the lease. Thanks, G.See


----------



## cdarby2407 (May 22, 2019)

Is this still available? If so, I would love to talk to you more about this opportunity.
Thanks,
Chandler


----------



## PC Raider 81 (Jul 22, 2019)

cigstoreind said:


> 2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County. The land has approximately 5 1/2 miles of creek and hardwood bottoms as well a 1 1/2 mile of powerline.
> 
> We carry 18 members, to keep the hunter to acreage ratio over 100 acres per member. Deer limits are 2 mature bucks and 3 does, no limit on hogs.
> 
> ...


I am interested in your club if you have a spot left. Thanks


----------



## deer and turkey hunter (Aug 21, 2019)

cigstoreind said:


> 2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County. The land has approximately 5 1/2 miles of creek and hardwood bottoms as well a 1 1/2 mile of powerline.
> 
> We carry 18 members, to keep the hunter to acreage ratio over 100 acres per member. Deer limits are 2 mature bucks and 3 does, no limit on hogs.
> 
> ...



I am interested , still have openings?


----------



## cigstoreind (Aug 23, 2019)

yes


----------



## Sweet (Dec 26, 2019)

2020- season?? 1 year old grand son and myself..478-283-3713..


----------

